# Scat ID..please!



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

Found scat in my barn this morning, took pics but can't figure out how to load them.
It was found in my horse barn ontop of some fallin round bale of hay. I didn't have a tape, but it is about 7 in long, set my shoe next to it for the pic, about 3/4 to 1 in wide. It has hair and traces of other things, sorry, I am not picking through it. I did not find any prints.
We do have coyotees and fox in our area, saw fox last fall and hear coyotees often. I did look online for possible matches, but the scat found there was smaller then this....length and width wise.
We resently brought in 1 mama cat and 2 kittens (they aren't small) to take out the rodents in the barn. Been feeding them out there, did great the first couple of days out of their cage, only now they wont go in there unless we are. Their food this morning was all gone, not normal since they usually have some left from the night before. 
3 questions...how do I get rid of? Will it eat cat food? How can I post a pic, if needed? 
Thanks for your time....


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you say it was up on a haystack ? They like to climb. 

Possibility might be a Grey fox. Not seeing it or having them around here, this is a complete guess.

This time of year, it could be a young coyote.

Scatology is fascinating !!


----------



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

The hay it was on was only about 1 ft off the ground, bale is falling apart and laying over.
The hair that was in it was red. For a young one it sure is a big long thing..haha!
I am no not to care about them being out there, just don't want him/her in my barn, don't have chickens or anything it would want to eat! Well other then the rodents that have moved in out there! Hense the cats....


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

my guess is a big ol' ****, kinda hard to say for sure without pics though.


----------



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

I have pics, just don't know how to post them. If it is a ****, it is a big one!!!!! This scat is over 6 in long, it has hair in it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> This scat is over 6 in long, it has hair in it.


It's the cats

Mine cough up hairballs that size all the time


----------



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

Your kidding, I have been around cats all my life and never seen one cough one up this big, plus none of mine are red cats.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Red fur in the dropping might mean it came from a red fox grooming it's fur. That's a good thing since you don't have birds and want to get rid of the rodents. It might eat your cats though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Red fur only means it ate something with red fur, to me.
Most anything will eat catfood. 

Do you have a photobucket account? or flickr, or another?
To post pics on this forum you need an account with a photohosting site.
You upload the pics there and then create a link to this forum, which lets them show here.


----------



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

It's coyote or fox....showed it to my hayman, he said most likely a coyote. The cats haven't gone into the barn unless we have been out there, they are staying up at the house on the porch.
Kinda don't mind it staying out there if it does take of the rodents, or the horses wont be bothered by it. We have had a snake problem too. 
Thanks gone-a-milkin, I had one along time ago...maybe I will open another.
Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yote, fox, ****? First two love domestic cats.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

JuliaM said:


> 3 questions...how do I get rid of? Will it eat cat food? How can I post a pic, if needed?
> Thanks for your time....


#1 Open the door and give it a toss??? 
#2 Turds don't eat, but are sometimes comprised of cat food.
#3 Usually a camera is used, but by using mental telepathy, I would say more than likely a ****. Coyotes and fox will venture into such surroundings, but in general not unless they're pretty darned hungry, in my experience.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

sounds like a fox. they like to eat cats, probably why they don't like going in there. fox are curiously stupid and can easily get rabies also.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Any great volume of hair in the
turd suggests a cat. Could be
a bobcat, or your own cats.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

sure its scat and not a owl pellet?
its an article but has a pic so....

http://www.salmonellablog.com/2006/...-pellet-sicknesses-not-the-fault-of-teachers/


----------



## wynn naing (Apr 25, 2021)

JuliaM said:


> Found scat in my barn this morning, took pics but can't figure out how to load them.
> It was found in my horse barn ontop of some fallin round bale of hay. I didn't have a tape, but it is about 7 in long, set my shoe next to it for the pic, about 3/4 to 1 in wide. It has hair and traces of other things, sorry, I am not picking through it. I did not find any prints.
> We do have coyotees and fox in our area, saw fox last fall and hear coyotees often. I did look online for possible matches, but the scat found there was smaller then this....length and width wise.
> We resently brought in 1 mama cat and 2 kittens (they aren't small) to take out the rodents in the barn. Been feeding them out there, did great the first couple of days out of their cage, only now they wont go in there unless we are. Their food this morning was all gone, not normal since they usually have some left from the night before.
> ...





JuliaM said:


> Found scat in my barn this morning, took pics but can't figure out how to load them.
> It was found in my horse barn ontop of some fallin round bale of hay. I didn't have a tape, but it is about 7 in long, set my shoe next to it for the pic, about 3/4 to 1 in wide. It has hair and traces of other things, sorry, I am not picking through it. I did not find any prints.
> We do have coyotees and fox in our area, saw fox last fall and hear coyotees often. I did look online for possible matches, but the scat found there was smaller then this....length and width wise.
> We resently brought in 1 mama cat and 2 kittens (they aren't small) to take out the rodents in the barn. Been feeding them out there, did great the first couple of days out of their cage, only now they wont go in there unless we are. Their food this morning was all gone, not normal since they usually have some left from the night before.
> ...


Scat ID, please. I live in St Louis Missouri. We were on Vacation for a month and left the house empty. Upon coming back, we saw the following droppings on the carpet are, but none on hardwood floor area. Does anyone know what the wild animal might be? We cannot find any trace of it and getting us pretty scare.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is a worm, I think.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, dead worms.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Dried up night crawler.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would have thought red wrigglers but there is little to go by for size.


----------

